# Deep Thoughts?



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone use a jeep wrangler to hit up the tight areas before you come through with a plow truck to hit the main areas. If so how well did it work, turning big trucks around in tight areas sucks and I'm just thinking, yes there is smoke, and the hemaster is getting tired.


----------



## RH31379 (Jan 29, 2009)

Years ago I used to help a f250 in a tight parking lot, he was impressed how I could swing around. If you had someone to work with I'd give it a shot but I wouldn't waste time running the wrangler then the 2nd truck my self.


----------



## bln (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank you, I meant I have a guy who will go out ahead of me.


----------

